
Ask HN: What's one piece of advice you'd give your past self 10 years ago? - dvanwag
If you could go back 10 years ago what&#x27;s one piece of advice you&#x27;d give your past self?
======
throwaway5250
Don't get married.

------
dylanhassinger
start a blog

